# The New Guy :D



## Raddyc (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all, Pretty new to the site... feel completely out of my depth with the whole idea of detailing, though its certainly something I want to try. Mainly because Ive just bought a new car and want to keep it as perfect as I can 

Has anyone any tips on what I could buy to give me the best sort of start?
Not looking to spend silly amounts of money, but enough to get me some good products to give a good result 

Any help welcome  
Thanks 
Raddy


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard:thumb:

WOW there is so much stuff you could buy.

But a quick list could be;

Buckets with grit guards in x 2 at least
Wash mitts (lambswool)
Shampoo
Drying towels
Various different brushes for wheels etc
Quick detailer for drying and qucik waxing
A glass cleaner
Trim Cleaner
APC (all purpose cleaner)
Microfibre cloths.
Tyre and trim treatment
and a wax/ sealant

There is also so much stuff like polishes, foam lances etc etc etc but a little list like this will see you washing in a safe way and looking nice and the wax giving some protection.

I would spend some hours reading all the guides in the forum Home, and as many threads as possible till you buy anything and do anything to the car as not washing it is better than doing it badly!:detailer:


----------



## Raddyc (Aug 13, 2008)

I have some autoglym stuff, which I used on my last car... the old man has contacts in work and has just informed me hes bought some pluswax and rubberrite for the tyres from Elitecarproducts over here or a company of similar name.

Just wanting to keep the silver and his black and wet and shiny looking as possible.

Problem is though, where I work nothing but dust and dirt and coal dust blows round the car constantly 
I come out after a days work to find the the litteraly covered in a thick layer of the stuff, so really worried about doing damage


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

To keep costs down as much as possible, where possible, I'd have to suggest the Bilt Hamber kit from carnaubawaxshop.co.uk.
I'd also suggest you consider, if applicable to where you live, a pressure washer and foam lance, especially in light of the state the car is after having been parked at work.
That should be enough to keep you going, with maybe the likes of 303 Aerospace Protectant for rubber seals, any black trim (and interior plastics) the car may have.


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

+ a decent clay bar, get a good base to work from. agree with the wax - try a collinite 476, then it will be easier to clean the daily muck off! Seen 476 on e-bay at good prices now.

ps welcome to DW!!!


----------



## Raddyc (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in appartments, but setting up a pressure washer shouldnt be much of a problem 
Its just a nightmare at work, and its heartbreaking to arrive in with a spotless new motor, to finish a days work and come out to see it a dark brown/black colour with the sheer amount of dust,grit and coal dust on it 

Thanks for all the help though chaps  Much apprieciated


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84979

Why not pop along to the above tommorow for some ideas?


----------



## Raddyc (Aug 13, 2008)

I might do.. have some things to do around 7ish.
So it would probably be after 7 closer to 8 before I could make it.

What would be the handiest way to get to parkgate garages? As im not too familar with the area.

Do you have these meets regular, as if I couldnt make this one... could plan ahead for the next 

Thanks again
Conrad


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

From the City Centre:
Along Newtownards Roads, veer left onto Hollywood Road - turn left at S&R Electrical (hedge on the other corner), follow road round to the right, and towards the end of the road, on the left, you'll find it.
Does Fiat, TVR, Morgan, Kia, according to their website - misparkgate.co.uk


----------



## Raddyc (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks fella 
Shouldnt be too hard to find now 

Hopefully ill be able to make it, having to pick up the coilovers from the old car tomorrow night.


----------

